# Do i have a video card or sound card on my computer?



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi everyone,
I bought a computer at an auction (ex Government computers) a few weeks ago. According to the info it has a "sound card" and a "video card" no further info on what ones.

I had to format the computer from scratch & reality is i have NO IDEA what i'm dong with this stuff! anyway i've managed to get it up & running with windows 98 (previously it was running on windows 2000 pro, it has a licence for that but no disk & i don't have a disk so had to install win98 that i have)

I have a picture on the screen, but everything is HUGE and i cant' change it & also very few colours. in the control panel, display i have the choice of 2 colours or 16 colours but that's it & screen area won't change from "less"

Under display it says L1510S on Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA). L1510S is my LG monitor i know. i've tried installing the drivers from that, following the instructions on the software, choosing "have disk" etc but that hasn't changed the display.

On the thingy inside the computer that sticks out the back & the monitor attaches to it says 
Holtek HT27C512-70 
A141K0532-2
there's other info too, but that's what i got results on when i put it in google so i'm guessing that's what i need. anyway i also found drivers for that on the internet & tried installing them, but that hasn't helped either 

Re the sound card, there's no other card thingys sticking out the back like the monitor one does but there is a spot out the back from the motherboard where you can plug in speakers etc and there is a cable going from the back of the dvd player to the motherboard but the speakers don't give any sound when plugged in.

I did connect what i'm guessing was the soundcard from my old computer to this one (that was another thingy that stuck out the back with holes to stick the speaker lead and games joystick into) when i connected that & restarted the computer, it immediately started adding codecs to my computer and i could hear sounds but the monitor settings/display didn't change only sound.

Anyway i've unattached that now & completely reformatted my computer since so that's not impacting on anything now. if i can't get the soundcard to work i'm not too stressed as i do seem to be able to add the old one & have it functioning fine, but if i can't get the graphics working then i'm really thinking i need to take it back & try to get a refund since it's not what they told me it was. i can't replace the monitor attaching thingy with the one from my old computer as it has different lenght slot thingys so won't fit.

I know i've written a lot here, but i have no idea what info is needed to help so i thought it was probably better to write more rather than less but i still don't know if i've given he right info to help i'm afraid.

In short what i would really like to know is firstly do i have a video/graphics card and then if i do am i going to be able to get it working and if so how.

Ideally i'd like to know about the sound card too, but graphics card is the big thing.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Just another unrelated question too, the reason i bought a new computer is because my old one was getting VERY old and the hard drive died (took a week of emails back & fowards with seagate 2 1/2 years ago to even get my computer to accept the hard drive & wasn't going to go through that again!) but is it possible to repair a hard drive that's going CLUNK CLUNK CLUNK on start up? doesn't really matter now, i've managed to save all the data from it, had to disconnect it, start up with the older still hard drive, then plug the CLUNK one in after start up, but just curious if it could be repaired


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try running Everest or PCWizard to see if they can help identify your hardware.

http://www.lavalys.com/index.php?page=product&view=1
http://www.cpuid.com/pcw.php

Let us know what you find out.

------------------------

A hard drive that makes noises would cost more to repair than a new one. And it certainly isn't to be trusted with any data.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Ok will do thanks 
and that's what i was thinking on the hard drive but thanks for confirming, just glad i got all the data off it before it totaly died.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You might try going to Windows Update, too. If you have a common sound or video, the drivers may be available there.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok here's waht i've got on PC wizard in the video card bit there's mroe too, btu jstu copied as far as i think is relevent, tell me if you need more. from the last bit, supporting 16 colours, does that mean i have a video card but only a really crappy one?

General Information : 
Model :	RIVA TNT2 Model 64 [NVM64] 
Bus Type :	AGP 
Support PnP/DDC :	Yes 
Refresh :	Optimal Rate

Bios VESA : 
Version :	3.0 
Manufacturer :	NVidia 
VESA VBE/PM Version :	2.5 
Product :	Riva TNT 
Product Version :	B1 
Manufacturer :	NVidia 
Total Memory :	4096 MB 
Used video memory :	30 KB (soit .73 %) 
GPU Information : 
CodeName :	NV5M64 
Memory Type :	SDRAM 
GPU Frequency :	125.01 MHz 
Memory Bus Speed GPU :	143.18 MHz

Supported Resolutions : 
640 x 480 in :	16 colours


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

here's the driver info on the same stuff too

General Information : 
Place :	c:\windows\system 
Driver :	vga.drv 
Size :	50 KB( 52 080 bytes) 

Properties : 
Version :	4.10.1998 
Description :	Windows 95 SuperVGA Display Driver 
Copyright :	Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1991-1995 
Original Filename :	SUPERVGA.DRV 
Product Name :	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System 
Internal Name :	DISPLAY 
Organisation :	Microsoft Corporation 
Product Version :	4.10.1998 

Extended Information : 
Device16-bit :	Video Card 
Build for :	Windows 3.0/3.1 + MS-DOS 
Created :	Monday 01 January 1601 
Modified :	Thursday 05 November 1998 
Accessed :	Tuesday 23 November 2004 
Date :	11 May 1998 
Provider :	Microsoft


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Here's the graphics driver. Install it and then adjust your display in Display Properties (it may ask you to restart).

ftp://download.nvidia.com/Windows/61.76/61.76_win9x_english.exe


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

on everest in the report there's LOTS of stuff so won't post it all, btu this might be relevent

AGP Controller: 
AGP Version 2.00 
AGP Status Disabled 
AGP Device nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB 
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x 
Fast-Write Supported, Disabled 
Side Band Addressing Supported, Disabled

and
AC'97 Audio Controller: 
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M 
Codec Name Analog Devices AD1881A 
Codec ID 41445348h

and
Windows Video

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) ]

Video Adapter Properties: 
Device Description Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) 
Installed Drivers vga.drv

PCI / AGP Video

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Device Description Device Type 
nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 Video Adapter 
nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 3D Accelerator

GPU

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 
GPU Code Name NV5M64 
PCI Device 10DE / 002D 
Process Technology 0.25u 
Bus Type AGP 4x 
Memory Size 32 MB 
GPU Clock 125 MHz 
RAMDAC Clock 300 MHz 
Pixel Pipelines 2 
TMU Per Pipeline 1 
Vertex Shaders Not Supported 
Pixel Shaders Not Supported 
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v6.0 
Pixel Fillrate 250 MPixel/s 
Texel Fillrate 250 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type SDR 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 143 MHz 
Effective Clock 143 MHz 
Bandwidth 1144 MB/s

Graphics Processor Manufacturer: 
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation 
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products 
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/drivers

and
[ Display adapters / Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) 
Driver Date 5/11/98 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File MSDISP.INF 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D& SUBSYS_00000000&REV_15,PCI \VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_00000000,PCI\ VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&REV_15, PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D,PCI\ VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&REV_15&CC_0300,PCI\ VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&CC_030000, PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&CC_0300

Device Resources: 
IRQ 05 
Memory 000A0000-000AFFFF 
Memory 000B0000-000BFFFF 
Memory 000C0000-000CFFFF 
Memory D4000000-D5FFFFFF 
Memory D6000000-D6FFFFFF 
Memory D7000000-D700FFFF 
Port 03B0-03BB 
Port 03C0-03DF

and
[ Sound, video and game controllers / Gameport Joystick ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Gameport Joystick 
Driver Date 5/11/98 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File JOYSTICK.INF 
Hardware ID ACPI\*PNPB02F,*PNPB02F

Device Resources: 
Port 0200-0207

[ Sound, video and game controllers / MPU-401 Compatible ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MPU-401 Compatible 
Driver Date 5/11/98 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File MIDI.INF 
Hardware ID ACPI\*PNPB006,*PNPB006

Device Resources: 
IRQ 10 
Port 0330-0331

and
[ nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 Video Adapter ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 Video Adapter 
Bus Type AGP 4x 
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0 
Device ID 10DE-002D 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller) 
Revision 15 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties: 
AGP Version 2.00 
AGP Status Disabled 
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x 
Fast-Write Not Supported 
Side Band Addressing Not Supported

and
Debug - Video BIOS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U...K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible........06/15/99 
C000:0040 ............?>76.9.......{....PMIDX.[............[.NV....[..... 
C000:0080 ....*.&.`...P.~.q(q.............6.NVIDIA TNT2 Model 64 BIOS V2.0 
C000:00C0 5.13.03 ...........................................Copyright (C) 
C000:0100 1996-1999 NVidia Corp....$.(.$...........e............n........ 
C000:0140 ....z........z........z........z........z........z........y..h.. 
C000:0180 0y..h..7z........y..h...z........z.....%. z.....b.Az........z... 
C000:01C0 ..W..cn............n.........b..z..h.....z........z........x..8. 
C000:0200 .x....?x..(..x..3..x..!..x..+..x..,..qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq 
C000:0240 qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq q 
C000:0280 qqqqqqqqqqqPCIR..-.................VESA................Riva TNT. 
C000:02C0 [email protected]@. . .h.h.j.l...9.....`2...f..Pf...f..Wf. 
C000:0300 Xf.......f...f..)....t....f.a.`...t.Rf......u....t.ZPRf...f..Wf. 
C000:0340 ZXf..f.......f.....f.Rf.......f....3.f..f%..f....Z...fB......$.. 
C000:0380 ..fJ.-.fB... $....a.`....t.Rf......u....t.ZRPf...f..Wf.XZ....... 
C000:03C0 ...f....B................a......................................

that's prettywell everything in the report related to the video stuff i think.

no idea if i'm giving too much info or the wrong info or what here. probably too much & sorry. jsut thought it's better to give unneeded info than leave out essentual info


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok will try that graphics driver now thanks Elvandil


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

i'm only on dial up & that file's over 9mbs so will be at least 1/2 an hour before i have it, probably about an hour so i'm not just loosing interest, will be back with an update once it's done
thanks again


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Too much is better than too little. Install the driver above and your video will be taken care of. Now for the sound....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes. I noticed that. I picked the "English-only" instead of the international because that was even bigger, of course.

Any sound info I can start working on? Motherboard information will help with the sound, too.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

PS. Why don't you go up and edit out that PCI/Ven line so the windows won't be so wide?

It appears that you have an Intel AC'97 codec on that board for sound. The sound drivers are usually installed along with the motherboard chipset drivers. See what you can find about mainboard or motherboard numbers. Probably, 810-, 820-, series, or something like that.

It's getting late here, so I'll have to come back and see how you are doing. I guess I'm talking to you from yesterday here, so see you tomorrow .

If you find that chipset number, you may be able to find the drivers at www.intel.com . If not, talk to you later.

Good luck.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

:O so sorry Elvandil i don't normally post & run. Just the size of the text was REALLY frustrating me 

anyway, your a genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!  now i can actually read the page easily! and see the normal colours! THANK YOU!!!!! 

ok let me get the info on the sound stuff


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

got this info so far

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 1600 MHz (16 x 100) 
Motherboard Name MSI MS-6530 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DIMM, Audio) 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Brookdale i845


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

also now
Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - AC'97 Audio Controller [C-0]

Chipset

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Brookdale i845 ]

North Bridge Properties: 
North Bridge Intel Brookdale i845 
Revision 03 
Package Type 593 Pin FC-BGA 
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm 
Core Voltage 1.5 V 
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Timings: 
CAS Latency (CL) 3T 
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T 
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T 
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 6T

Error Correction: 
ECC Supported, Disabled 
ChipKill ECC Not Supported 
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots: 
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (SDRAM) 
DRAM Slot #2 256 MB (SDRAM)

AGP Controller: 
AGP Version 2.00 
AGP Status Disabled 
AGP Device nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64 
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB 
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x 
Fast-Write Supported, Disabled 
Side Band Addressing Supported, Disabled

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

Problems & Suggestions: 
Problem AGP is disabled. This may cause performance penalty.

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801BA ICH2X/M ]

South Bridge Properties: 
South Bridge Intel 82801BA ICH2X/M 
Revision / Stepping 12 / C0

AC'97 Audio Controller: 
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M 
Codec Name Analog Devices AD1881A 
Codec ID 41445348h

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

and
PCI / PnP Audio

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Device Description Type 
Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - AC'97 Audio Controller [C-0] PCI

and
[ Other devices / PCI Multimedia Audio Device ]

Device Resources: 
IRQ 00 
Port DC00-DCFF 
Port E000-E03F

and
[ Sound, video and game controllers / MPU-401 Compatible ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MPU-401 Compatible 
Driver Date 5/11/98 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File MIDI.INF 
Hardware ID ACPI\*PNPB006,*PNPB006

Device Resources: 
IRQ 10 
Port 0330-0331

and
[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 5/11/98 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File MACHINE.INF 
Hardware ID ACPI\*PNP0C02,*PNP0C02

Device Resources: 
Port 4000-40F7

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 5/11/98 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File MACHINE.INF 
Hardware ID ACPI\*PNP0C02,*PNP0C02

Device Resources: 
Port 0010-001F 
Port 0022-003F 
Port 0044-005F 
Port 0062-0063 
Port 0065-006F 
Port 0074-007F 
Port 0091-0093 
Port 00A2-00BF 
Port 00E0-00EF 
Port 0294-0297 
Port 04D0-04D1

and
[ Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - AC'97 Audio Controller [C-0] ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - AC'97 Audio Controller [C-0] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 5 
Device ID 8086-2445 
Subsystem ID 1462-5300 
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device) 
Revision 12 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled

and 
B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - AC'97 Audio Controller [C-0]

i've had a look on the Intel site, have found an "intel 845 chipset" not sure if that's close enough to be the one i want or not though & still not sure about what i'm downloading from there.

i think i'll wait till tomorrow when i'm fresher. having trouble figuring it all out tonight i'm afraid. really glad the graphics are functioning properly though! that was the main thing i really wanted to acheive! thanks again so much for your help with that Elvandil! i really do apresiate it!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Good work. Now we're getting somewhere.

You'll need to install the chipset drivers for your motherboard. You have an Intel i845 mainboard chipset. I think the sound is included in this package, but it is really an important driver package that will give your motherboard its full functionality and assist with any additional hardware you may install.

Get the first one on this page:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...ctID=816&OSFullName=Windows*+98+SE&submit=Go!

It's a little smaller than the last, but it would be a good idea to save these drivers on CD or elsewhere safe in case you need them later.

After this driver is installed, come back and tell us if you have sound.

If you do have sound, go on and install this Intel Application Accelerator. It really doesn't accelerate applications specifically, but it contains an optimized IDE driver (hard drive) that will speed your machine's access to the contents of the hard drive. So it does, in a way, speed up everything.

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...l=/4857/eng/iaa23_enu.exe&agr=N&ProductID=663

A small number of people have had some problems with this driver, especially in XP where they can no longer enter Safe Mode. But 98 seems to accept it well. But it is not a crucial driver, so if you experience any problems at all, and I think it unlikely, you can go to Add/Remove and take it out. If you have any problems later with the installation of any hardware, try removing the IAA. But you'll probably be fine.

-----------------------------------------

Looks like you got yourself a pretty nice machine .

I notice that you have 512 megs of memory. That's a good amount for XP, but many people experience problems with 98 using that much. If peculier problems appear, like your machine not remembering settings or hardware needing to be installed repeatedly, you should remove one of those memory sticks and go to 256. The problems that result from this are usually random, peculiar, and unrepeatable. At first, you begin to think your mind is slipping.

Alternatively, and personally I would do this right away, you could go to Start > Run, and type:
msconfig <Enter>

I'm not sure if msconfig is set up the same on 98 as XP, but somewhere in there you will see a button about "Advanced Settings". There is a box labelled "/MAXMEM". Put 256 in that box and Apply the settings. That way, 98 will only use 256 megs and you don't need to open the case and remove anything. When you restart, just check the box about not telling you about the settings change every time you start up.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

wow too much memory! i didn't think that was possible lol! learn something new everyday

glad to hear you think i've got a good machine, after the dramas i've been having with the screen size etc i was starting to really wish i hadn't bought it the way i did & also, i actually intended to bid on a different computer, one with a 40gb hard drive instead of 20 but only 256mbs ram, but i stuffed up in the auction & accidently bought my second choice - this one. Guess my first choice would have been better then, but probably got a good deal anyway. Cost me just under $400 Australian, so probably a good price from what your saying too (i think)

what is an "optimized IDE driver" i'm just curious to learn more about it

& i may as well just pull one stick of ram out, since i still have the case open from fiddling with swapping things between computers anyway, so that's probably easiest. useful to know how to limit ram though so thanks


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

dam  didn't work
said it needed windows 98 second edition or xp etc on intro & then rejected my attempt to install it & said to check the system requirements


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you're talking about the chipset driver, I thought you were maybe using the standard shorthand and actually had 98 SE instead of 98. That would be a different one, the first on this page:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...oductID=757&OSFullName=Windows*+98&submit=Go!

You can still try to install the Application Accelerator, but it makes little difference if that one doesn't like straight 98.

The "optimized" driver is something I know little about except that it is some sort of new and improved implementation of DMA (Direct Memory Access) whereby the hard drive has access to memory without having to go through the processor. It makes it faster.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

thanks Elvandil  but that link seems to go to the application accelerator not the chipset

that makes sence re the optimized drive thanks for the info  i don't fully understand what it's doing, but understand how it's working from that i think


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It looks like there is a big change in things just between 98 and 98SE, so let's start with the basics.

What does your Device Manager look like? What needs drivers there (yellow and red warnings)?


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

um before starting i probably should tell you it's nearly 1am here & i only got 3 hours sleep last night lol so not that with it. 

what do you mean by device manager? where am i looking?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Right-click My Computer, Properties. There is a Devices tab, I think, if I remember 98.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I think I may have found a sound driver. I just uploaded it for you here:

http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/82801.zip


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ah ok got it 
in "system devices" the only yellow one is "system board extention for ACPI Bios"

in "other devices" all are yellow, that's "PCI Ethernet Controller", "PCI Multimedia Audio Device" and "PCI System Management Bus"

everything else is fine now (was a HUGE mess earlier, that's why i reformated again, had double stuff everywhere & yellow warnings everywhere but now mostly sorted. i did also loose a couple of the warnings aftr installign the other driver (the graphics one)


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

also on the "system board extention for ACPI Bios" properties, ti's showing "this device is causing a resourse conflict. (Code 15.) To resolve teh conflict, click hardware troubleshooter and follow the instructions in the wizard"

in the PCI Multimedia Audio Device it's showing no drivers loaded


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Download the sound driver I found. Maybe we can get rid of the "PCI Multimedia Audio Device".

This one will need to be installed manually. Let me know when you have it unzipped and are ready to start.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

downloading that file now thanks 
will jsut have to find & install winzip to open it. i've got it here somewhere, jsut haven't installed anything mroe than i need yet, i'm thinking it's probably better to sort this out first before risking possibly complicating things with having other programs on the computer is that a sensible idea or really not needed?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. In the Device Manager, right-click the multimedia device and look for an entry to install the driver or to update it. If there is none, choose "Properties" and look for somewhere to start the installation there.

It will ask you if you want it to search automatically. Choose "No". Make all the non-automatic choices until it either asks you for the location of the driver, or you see a button that says "Have Disk". Direct it to the folder on your desktop that you unzipped. It will be looking for the file wdma_int.inf. Once it finds that, just follow the prompts and install.

You may need to reboot, but you should have sound (We hope).


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok got it  unzipped & ready to go.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

that last message waas re the downloaded file


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No need to complicate matters, I guess. If you can't find WinZip, you can get a free copy of ezyUnZIP here:

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/pocketpc/ezyunzip.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. I got ahead of you. The directions are up a couple posts .


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok going through the process to get to the have disk button or wahtever shows up, have a different screen to any i normally get. is showing "select the type of device from the list below, then click next". it's selected "other devices" is that ok to go with or do i wnt something different? there's options like system devices, sound, video and game controllers & a large range of choices


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Other devices or Sound, Video... is OK. Try either one until you get it to that file. If one doesn't work, and you can't back up, just cancel out and start over.

God! How I (don't) miss Windows 98!!


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok doing it. this could take a little while i think. obvious options aren't working, but i'll find it


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Once it gets to that file, it should be happy after that.

I'll be back later.

For the other yellow splotches, you can try right-clicking and going through the automatic search thing with your 98 CD in the tray and connected to the internet so it will try those locations.

You can also try just deleting those devices (especially the one with the resource conflict) and rebooting to see if it has better luck detecting and installing the second time around.

I'll check later.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

grr i will get there with this, but is taking some time!

nearly 2am here too, so i don't think that's helping i'm half asleep! think i'd better think about going to bed & continuing on in the morning - my morning i think it's morning for you there now isnt' it?

i think the right clicking stuff contributed to the double entries i ended up with before so not that keen to do that again. also did try removing & letting it find it again before reformating.

most of them i'm thinking i won't be using anyway, so probably easiest jsut to leave. the conflict one i was going to leave till at least after the audio stuff is fixed, thinking it might correct itself once that's done, if not i can look at it further after that

anyway goodnight & thanks for all your help again 

will try a few more goes here, otherwise will leave it till tomorrow i think


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You could try deleting the multimedia device. Then, if it gets detected on reboot, direct it to that driver then.

Good luck.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

that sounds like a good idea! there's a LOT of options to go through here - whole list to start with, then it throws another pile at me when i open the next part.

think i'd better go to bed though, i'm getting confused & going to do something silly! thought i had a hit but showing up as not a suitable device with one, but it's jstu me hittign the foward button instead of have disk i think

thanks again for your help  will wait till tomorrow then try deleting it & finding the driver on restart. great idea there


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

:up: 
I was following you progress last night but was too tired to look for anything, now morning I thought I might look some.
Here the mobo manual a good thing to have incase you want to open case.
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=298&kind=1

I believe that this may be quicker, they have an auto update program (MSI Live Update)
You can get that here http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/software/swr/spt_swr_list.php?kind=1


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

thanks colmaca  will look at that in a second, just an update first,

i think it was a good idea to wait till today for me too, was too tired to think really.

anyway i removed it, restarted, it put me into the same screen with selecting the hardware device, but i was awake enough to think of letting it do the wizard thing but confining it's search to only the folder with the correct drive.

it found the file it was supposed to and said it was ready to load it, but then said "setup cannot upgrade the existing driver for this device. Press ok to continue" then next screen said 
"AC'97 Driver for intel 82801BA/BAM controller

windows has finished installing the software that your new hardware device requires"

still no audio  tried a standard cd then also tried an avi file on WMP 6.4 it connected to the net to download whatever but then said "cannot playback audiostream : no audiohardware is available, or the hardware is not responding"


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is its status in Device Manager now?


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

i have one less item showing up in the "other devices" with teh yellow flag (the audio device) btu i can't figure out where it's gone either. can't see it anywhere else.

i also have double copies of both files under "universal serial bus controller" they are "standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller and USB Root Hub" 

and also in "system devices" double copies of "motherboard resorses", "PCI standard PCI_TO_PCI bridge" can't see any other changes

another thing i noticed, when viewed by connection, the one originally under "system devices" with the conflict (System board extention for ACPI bios) shows up as being under teh "standard Floppy disk controller" that's probably totally irrelevent, but just unexpected to me so thougth i'd mention it


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

& i have to ask Elvandil, so you ever sleep? lol if i'm reading this stuff right, you were here at 8:30 in the morning your time & now it's 12:30 in the next morning your time & your still here!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There should be 2 of some things. There are probably 2 USB ports on the back of the machine, so having 2 of those is normal.

The multimedia device has probably gone under "Sounds..." section and hopefully has been installed.

Go to the Control Panel, "Sounds..." applet, and under the Audio tab, see if your device is listed in the boxes for default devices. Check the box about putting the volume icon in the tray while you're there. That's a quick check of sound---it disappears when there are problems.

--------------------

That floppy controller thing is a different problem. Possibly the ACPI and the controller are trying to share resources or IRQ 12. We'll try to deal with that later.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. I had to get up this morning early and start cooking a turkey! No one else seemed eager to get up and do it. But I did sleep while it cooked .


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok makes sence re 2 things, yes there are 2 usb ports. sure it wasnt' there before, but anyway obviously nothing to worry about

re "sounds" i've been trying to figure out for a while where this stuff should be showing up & nothing seems logical, guess i know why now, i have no "sounds" section in the device manager the closest i have is "sound, video and game controllers"

in the sounds applet i only have one tab, "sounds" and then it has "events" under it


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

lol ok
so thanksgiving is today over there? we don't have it here so i dont' have a clue when it is. i did find out a while back what it is (asked on a forum) so i know that much anyway just not the date. anyway if it is today, happy thanksgiving


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is under "Sounds, Video, and Game Controllers"?

Unfortunately, the change from 98 to 98SE brought with it a number of major improvements---USB support that actually worked, for example.

And though some companies will still support Windows 98 SE, for at least a short time, most have abandon support for regular 98 some time ago and don't offer any support now. Even Windows Update probably won't work with 98 and 98SE will be cut off soon.

The machine you have is much newer than 98 so there may not even exist drivers for some of your devices.

We can get it better than it is, but XP would really make your life a lot simpler.


----------



## /\/\r.Abdul (Feb 6, 2004)

Tayman where abouts in aus are you and where are the govie auctions held?


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Gameport joystick
MPU-401 Compatible
Wave Device tor Modem


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the wishes! I know Canada has a Thanksgiving sometime in October, I believe, but I guess I never gave much thought to the rest of the Empire. They sell an awful lot of turkeys here .


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

one advantage of windows 98 though, at least virus writters have forgotten abotu it too lol
so put simply the best thing for me to do would be to look at buying XP or similar? the machine i bought has a licence already for windows 2000 professional, but no disk. is it possible to get the disk cheaply somewhere without the licence and which software is the best software to look at if i'm going to buy it? XP seems to be the one people talk about all the time & seems to be pretty standard, is it the best or should i jsut go for 2000 since i have the licence already


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Huh. That's where you sound device should be. Now it's gone entirely? Try rebooting again if you haven't done so since the driver was, hopefully, installed.

I need some sleep now myself. As far as the floppy and ACPI, check the Properties. There may be resource conflicts that you can remedy by manually changing the resources allocated. It won't hurt for you to try it. You can always just delete the device if there are problems and it will be back the way it was after a reboot.

Even professionals are at a trial-and-error point about resource assignment. You may see that IRQ 12 is assigned to 2 devices, for example, or the same memory range. You may be able to change one of them manually. 

Don't be afraid to try. You may just hit the right buttons.

Good luck and I'll check in tomorrow. It may just be that if that other resource problem is solved, the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

lol we have Turkey for Christmas, but i dont' think it's anywhere near as big as there. cold Turkey and ham for Christmas lunch - too hot to eat anything cooked!

Mr Abdul, i'm in Sydney. Auction was through "Pickles" they hold them every 2 weeks, Monday mornings at Moorebank in Sydney, but they have them throughout Australia too. they have full lists of what's going to be available at the auctions on their website www.pickles.com.au some of the stuff was expensive, but some of it was VERY cheap too. lots of ebay and otehr comptuer dealers there buying stuff


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

2000 is fine. If you already have a CD key, I think you can get a replacement CD from Microsoft or possibly locally, or even borrow one. XP is the newest, of course, and quite different in design from 98, but if you get familiar with 2000, you'll know a lot about XP. 2000 is Windows NT v.5.0 and XP is v.5.1.

2000 isn't so pretty but will support your hardware and is a good, solid, dependable operating system. Chances are very good that if you install 2000, it will have all your drivers already and there will be none of the problems you are looking at now.


----------



## /\/\r.Abdul (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for the reply i was thinking of getting a pc for parts stuff thanks.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

haven't rebooted, was thinking i should do that & see if it settled things, but got carried away with other things & didn't. will do it now

thanks for your help again & g'night 

download from colmaca's suggestions are finished now too, so can try that stuff too & see if that gets somewhere


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

well depending on what you want you could get a good deal out there Mr Abdul! you may not too, anything really recent & popular to sell on ebay etc was going for a fairly high price, but anything older was going for next to nothing! wish i'd been quick enough to buy the epson printer for $20 with 2 new colour ink cartriges included! that's $60-$80 in ink! wasn't anything with large hard drives or anything though. biggest hard drive on any was about 40gbs so might not be that good for parts. worth looking at their website though. there should be a full list for this monday's auction on there by now so you can get an idea if it has useful stuff or not.

i was going to buy a notebook computer too, but the prices were much higher than ebay.
gateway solo P3 750mhertz with 128mbs ram 10gb hd cdrom, floppy, sound card, video card, network card, win2000 pro licence (without disk) sold for $580 then add another 13.5% to the cost for their fees

Dell notebook 650mhs windows 98SE missing hd otherwise same as above, sold for $250 (then add 13.5%) so i think you can probably get good deals if you know what your doing (i don't so wasnt' going to buy a laptop without a hard drive etc cause i'm having enough trouble with this one! lol


----------



## /\/\r.Abdul (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah well with your computer that u got its a P4 1.6 right? also how much ram if its 512 and up u should put Win xp pro on it and of course straight to (skip 1 or you will get problems) service pack 2. if you can get it xp that will fix your 
worries.(or at least make it easier) 

but win 2000 is just as good if u have it install it and see what happens.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

yes is a P4 1.6 with 512 ram. bit of an upgrade from my old one! that was a pentium 2 300mmx with 64mbs ram, so couldn't even consider upgrading from 98 on that

restarted & no changes  tried installing the program colmaca suggested. it says it does not support my operating system. why is beyond me! it clearly states on the bios page it does support 98 and on the other pages says it supports IE 5.0 & later & i'm running it on 6.0 so i dont' know what it's doing. dont' think the problem is that i've downloaded the wrong version though. haven't got a PDF reader installed yet, so haven't read the document with it to see if there's more info in there.

would installing XP or 2000 automaticly fix the problems i'm having or would they still need to be fixed manually but it would be easier to do?
definately startign to think that might be the way to go!


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ignore that last paragraph! i just went back a page to try the other suggestions you had re the conflict stuff Elvandil & noticed i managed to miss seeing a post which answered all that


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

well just tried to do something with the conflict. the conflict with the "system board extention for ACPI Bios" is coming from the "PCI Ethernet controller" (another one with a yellow flag) with both trying to use memory range 000E0000 - 000EFFFF

i tried deleting the ethernet one (and tried to keep it off since i'm pretty sure i'm not using it or needing it anyway) but it came back & i can't figure out anything else i can do to get rid of it.

i tried deleting both together and i temperarily lost my modem (computer couldn't find it to dial) but that returned when i restarted again.

tried to change the settings, but it wouldn't let me, so i'm out of ideas on how to fix that part


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

In the Properties on the first page, you should be able to disable the device. If I remember, a drop down box that says, "Do not use this device", or something to that effect?

I was trying to prepare you for the lack of support. I didn't think they would support 98 any more (No one does), and 98SE will lose its support soon if it hasn't already.

You really can't blame Microsoft or these companies for not wanting to provide free support for older operating systems for an infinite amount of time. It has to end somewhere .


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

got the device disabled now. sure i did try that before & got a popup warning me it wouldn't be able to be seen or something, so i thought it might still be there but invisible & didn't do it. worked fine this time though (to disable, hasnt' fixed the rest)

disabled it, saw no difference. restarted, still no different. removed the system board extention for ACPI Bios & restarted. it found & reinstalled it (with a restart it initiated). conflict was still there. restarted (cold reboot) problem still there. it's showing as no devices conflicting now in resorses, but still shows as having a conflict in general.

tried following the hardware troubleshooter wizard btu didnt give me the options for what i was seeing & didn't help.

interesting point though, in following that, i clicked on "computer" in device manager and the missing PCI multimedia audio device is still in input/output and still has a yellow flag next to it.

am hoping to talk to a work collegue tomorrow and see if he has a copy of windows 2000 i can get from him. most of my real life friends are totally hopeless on computers though. they either don't even have a pc or have one that they get the person they bought it off to fix it for them exerytime they open email attachments like "me_naked.mp3.exe"  still can't believe everyone i know (except me) got that virus! sent by a really fat ugly woman & they all opened it! i mean i'm not that good with computers, but i'm not that stupid!


----------



## stellir (Feb 27, 2004)

A good program and free too is called Unkown Devices
Limitations: 
- This program only knows about PCI and AGP 
devices. It will not be able to help with ISA based 
devices and original PCMCIA cards.

You can find it at http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3908.html


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok that program showed the following with ?'s next to them

PCI standard ISA bridge
PCI Multimedia Audio Device
PCI Ethernet Controller

& under the audio device
Unknown Device from Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
& in full details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2445&SUBSYS_53001462&REV_12

a bit more in full details too, but rest seems to be basicly repeats of the above info


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

doh 
was trying to figure out how to copy it all & could only get 1 line at a time then saw the save as text option after posting so here's the full info it showed. the ones above are the only ones with ?'s next to them though

PCI standard host CPU bridge
Unknown Device from Intel Corporation
Chip: Intel Corporation 82845 Brookdale Host-Hub Interface Bridge (A3-step)
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_1A308086&REV_03
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard system devices)
Windows Detected Device
PCI standard host CPU bridge
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82845 Brookdale Host-Hub Interface Bridge (A3-step)
Detected OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Device
82801AA 8xx Chipset IDE Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_REV
RPL_GOT_GENERIC_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Chip: Intel Corporation 82845/E/MP/MZ Brookdale CPU to AGP Bridge
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard system devices)
Windows Detected Device
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82845/E/MP/MZ Brookdale CPU to AGP Bridge
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
Chip: Nvidia Corp RIVA TNT2 Model 64 [NVM64]
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_15
Windows Detected Vender
NVIDIA
Windows Detected Device
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
Detected Chip Vender
Nvidia Corp
Detected Chip
RIVA TNT2 Model 64 [NVM64]
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_12
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard system devices)
Windows Detected Device
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID
PCI standard ISA bridge
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2440&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_12
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard system devices)
Windows Detected Device
PCI standard ISA bridge
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID
Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
Unknown Device from Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA (ICH2) UltraATA/100 IDE Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_244B&SUBSYS_244B1462&REV_12
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard hard disk drivers)
Windows Detected Device
Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA (ICH2) UltraATA/100 IDE Controller
Detected OEM Vender
Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Detected OEM Device
82801BA (ICH2) UltraATA/100 IDE Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_GENERIC_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Unknown Device from Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2442&SUBSYS_244B1462&REV_12
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard USB Host Controller)
Windows Detected Device
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Detected OEM Vender
Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Detected OEM Device
82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB Universal Host Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_GENERIC_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN
PCI System Management Bus
Unknown Device from Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) SMBus Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2443&SUBSYS_244B1462&REV_12
Windows Detected Device
PCI System Management Bus
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) SMBus Controller
Detected OEM Vender
Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Detected OEM Device
82801BA/BAM (ICH2) SMBus Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_GENERIC_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Unknown Device from Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2444&SUBSYS_244B1462&REV_12
Windows Detected Vender
(Standard USB Host Controller)
Windows Detected Device
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Detected OEM Vender
Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Detected OEM Device
82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB Universal Host Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_GENERIC_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN
PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Unknown Device from Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2445&SUBSYS_53001462&REV_12
Windows Detected Device
PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
Detected OEM Vender
 Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)
Detected OEM Device
82801BA/BAM (ICH2) AC'97 Audio Controller
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_GENERIC_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN
PCI Ethernet Controller
Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA LAN Controller (ICH2 B2-B5, ICH2X B0/C0 steps)
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2449&SUBSYS_30138086&REV_03
Windows Detected Device
PCI Ethernet Controller
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA LAN Controller (ICH2 B2-B5, ICH2X B0/C0 steps)
Detected OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Device
PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_REV
RPL_GOT_OEM_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

hey tayman....thats too much work u are putting into win 98..... if your friend at college has 200 pro...jump on it...it will be soooooooo much easier to just do a fresh install than dealing with all this...g'day


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree that it may not be worth the trouble, but if you want to keep trying, I'm game.

Before we go on to try the few more possible sound drivers that I found, give this one a try. It is an Intel driver package that has drivers for everything from the SMBus to the IDE. It *may* actually be the one for your chipset and solve some of the missing driver problems.

It has a setup program so all you need do is run it and reboot to see if it helps out.

http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/INTEL_DRIVERS.exe


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

spoke to the guy at work today, he does have it & is going to put it on a disk for me (i hope) he can be jsut a little inefficient in remembering to do this sort of stuff lol. hopefully he's going to though & hopefully i'll be able to go in & pick it up from him on Wed night (rarely go into the office with the work i do, so am going in just for the disk) sure i'll get it eventually, may become a question of which is easier out of waiting for it from him or ringing microsoft or jsut buying it btu hopefully he will do it for me for wednesday 

tried that program Elvandil. it found a TONNE of new stuff & installed it & i have some new stuff showing in the device manager now too especially in hard drive controllers. still no sound  but i think those drivers probably have helped my overall system functioning anyway so worth installing i'm guessing

i'm also tending to agree with you and replay it probably isn't worth the trouble, probably jsut going to be one problem after another, even after/if this part gets sorted out so probably easiest to wait until at least Wed & see if i do get the disk before considering anything else.

another thing i thought of too, i still have the soundcard from my old computer sitting here. uninstalled it and reformated when attempting to fix up the video stuff, but i'm sure it was workign before, so if i do desperately need sound i think i could probably reinstall that without doing too much damage till i get the later operating system

thanks again for all your help  if you come up with any other ideas, let me know, otherwise i'll let you know what happens with the new operating system on Wed


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That sounds like a plan.

I'm glad you got a lot of your motherboard drivers from that package. Having those missing is going to make installing any hardware very hard since the links to the hardware are among the devices you now have installed.

The sound driver was not included in that package, but I have 4 or 5 more that you could try that look promising since they are for models at least very close to yours if not right on.

And the other missing drivers in Device Manager can now be addressed since we should now have *all* your devices appearing with the motherboard drivers installed.

But, if you get 2000, just close this thread unless you want to pursue it and start a new one about whatever problem you may have with 2k. Hopefully, any that you have will be minor and I suspect that it will be that way.

98 was no good when it came out which is why 98SE followed so closely. And the lack of continuing support for 98 would no doubt lead to one problem after another, the foremost being that you can not even get updates for security from Windows Update any more, never mind find drivers for any hardware that has come out in the last 5 years.

PS. You have learned a great deal in the last few days and you do seem to pick this stuff up quickly. Hopefully, with 2000 and beyond, your new knowledge will not be needed so often .


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

sounds like a great plan Elvandil & thanks for the compliment  but even bigger thank you to you for teaching me so much!


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi elvandil I think tayman and I have the same problem with video card mine is nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 model 64 running on Windows 98 SE you post the same driver for his video card and the one I just downloaded from NVIDIA's website unfortunately it didn't work for my video card I installed the driver and restarted my pc but still my settings are in 16 colors I check my hardware on my computer properties it says that, not all the drivers are present but when I installed the driver there is no error message appeared why is that???

Hope you could help me the way you helped Tayman with his/her problem.

Thanks in advance.

Leinan

Note:

I attached the report file made by PCWIZARD2004. Hope this could help you. I use the windows default driver for my video card since the nvidia driver 61.76_win9x_english didn't work out or maybe I have missed something(?).


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Elvandil am just a newbie here in the forum and can't open your PM can you just post it here? Thanks.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi, just an update on my issue.

I now have windows XP installed & am slowely getting the hang of it. I'm having a variety of issues with it, but most of them are simply me learning a new system. It's SO different from windows 98! If i can't figure any of them out on my own after a while i'll post a fresh post about them, but so far i'm getting them sorted as i figure out how XP works.

As for the video & sound stuff though, i've had no problems  am even able to play a variety of videos that previously took me a tonne of different codec downloads to get working, without even needing to download a single codec!

i never really realised how much of that stuff the base operating system effected

Thanks again for all the help on this thread though (especially Elvandil) you guys were great  and it really did make such a difference to me getting my screen sorted to a normal size while i was in the process of changing systems! THANK YOU!

Leinan i can't help you i'm afraid  wish i could but i don't know what i'm doing enough to sorry  if you don't get a reply in here though, can i suggest maybe start your own thread about it as i think maybe Elvandil & the other people helping in here might not be returning to this post anymore now my problem is fixed. Good luck with your computer though!  i hope they can fix your issue too


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

*Tayman*
Glad you finally moved into the 21st century . And I see that you now understand why we coaxed you in that direction. Sometimes new things really are better, though not always. You have a nice machine and you should have a nice operating system. Save Windows 98 for the old coal-fired machines .

You'll find XP a lot more stable than 98 and it will handle your hardware much better, without all that manual installing and attempts to get the OS to get along with the hardware.

But XP is sensitive to drivers and hardware more than older operating systems. Since the major cause of blue screens in the past was drivers and hardware, XP is very picky about them in order to insure system stability.

But overall you will be much better off. If you lock up with XP, you can do the old Ctrl+Alt+Del and terminate the bothersome program (most of the time) and keep right on running. You can even terminate explorer and not crash. You just need to go to the Task Manager File menu and restart it.

*Leinan*
I got a note from *AcaCandy* reminding me of what I never knew---that you can't get my PM as a new member. Sorry about that---I just asked that you start a new thread since, as *Tayman* says, we probably won't be hanging around here much more.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Elvandil :B
& yes i agree, i think i am better off long term with this one & really glad i went for a new machine rather than just a new hard drive too. Only problem is i've been looking at getting a laptop too, was thinking of just geting a really basic one, but now i think i might end up too spoilt with my new computer & system & might not want a "basic" laptop lol - better start saving i think lol

i've already noticed it is a lot more stable as a system. the drivers i'd noticed differences with, i've noticed it behaves MUCH better with the basic XP drivers than it ever did with basic 98 drivers! but i noticed my monitor had a little bit of blur on it under the XP software, so installed the specific software that came with it & that's sorted that out

& i've already played with ctrl alt del & seen what i can do there. i wanted to see what programs were running in the background & get a general feel for the system before i stuff it up too much adding tonnes of programs lol. Really great info in there! a LOT more than in 98 on what programs are using what resorses etc

I think playing around with trying to get 98 working also got me back into a curiousity mood about the computer, so now i'm really interested in understanding it all. i'd been in a lazy stage for the last year or 2, really not bothering to learn anything new & my skills had really dropped, so the help in here really has made SO much difference to what i can and am doing now!

so thanks again for everything


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, that's why I'm here. Besides my minor psychological problem that makes me feel a twinge of disappointment when my machine fires up and there are no problems to solve, I really do enjoy passing on to others all the pleasure I have gotten out of playing with computers. It opens up a whole new world, not only of tedious tasks being done quickly by machines, but even the amazing communications abilities of computers that allow us, for example, to be communicating across large distances. I know there are telephones, but that medium would have cost us both more than your computer did.

And the possibilities are still increasing. I guess I won't be using my computer to open the garage door anytime in the near future, but it is fascinating to know that I could actually do that. I already have it set up as a motion-detecting camera. But I can only hope the burglar is not after computers .


----------

